# Need feedback on a welding set up



## Davis31052 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maybe someone here has bought this, or knows someone who has. I'm looking at the below items for light welding projects around the house. Item numbers 25494 and 20462 at the northern tools website.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200512862_200512862?isSearch=25494

I believe the stick welder will be fine, but my question is regarding the tig attachment. The description states, "steel and stainless". 

My question is can I use this torch attachment for aluminum. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

FWIW, I know its a cheap setup, but for the amount of welding I'll do, I can't see paying the price of the bigger wire feed jobs.

TIA


----------



## blakely (Jun 28, 2012)

TIG welding of aluminum requires a welder with a high-frequency unit on it. This little welder will, most likely, not have that.

http://www.weldcraft.com/2006/11/basics-for-tig-welding-aluminum/

Will give you some basic info about welding aluminum.


----------



## savreds (Jun 28, 2012)

You will need a machine that is A/C capable and a high freq. unit for lunium ( as an old man that I worked for as a teenager used to call it )


----------



## Davis31052 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 29, 2012)

If you want to weld spend the money and get one that will weld at least 5/16 or 3/8 steel. 
If you get a cheap one it will not do what you want it to do and then it is worthless. When welding you need power for penatration, otherwise you have a cold weld with no strength. Cold is unsafe and will break.
Get with a friend that welds and use one, it is more than it appears to get a good strong weld.

Aluminum and SS take power and knowledge as well as the proper equipment. Learn to weld steel and practice till you get good then take a class or someone to teach you about Al and SS. welding.

Go to Welding tips and tricks for some good info before spending money. Buying a 200 dollar welder only to be disapointed is no fun. You need to spend 3 times that to get a base model setup with related gear to get started.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 1, 2012)

Pick you up a used miller two ten and get a spool gun to run on it then you can weld aluminum and stainless.  You will need one hundrend percent argon on this setup.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 13, 2012)

*Get it-use AL rods*

Use AL stick rods for your AL.What I do.They are far better these days them yesteryears.I've welded overhead too with them!





Davis31052 said:


> Maybe someone here has bought this, or knows someone who has. I'm looking at the below items for light welding projects around the house. Item numbers 25494 and 20462 at the northern tools website.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200512862_200512862?isSearch=25494
> 
> ...


----------

